# AAM Bitcoin Valuation Game



## Firefly

We have bulls & bears here at AAM regarding Bitcoin.

Some think it's worthless (or close to), others disagree.

I think it will dive but have absolutely no idea of how far.

So....how about we all put forward where we think Bitcoin will be (in USD) on 3 dates:

My stab in the dark is:

31.12.2017 - 15,000
17.03.2018 - 1,500
31.12.2018 - 750

Firefly.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Those predicting real value persisting in the long-term





Those predicting a drop to zero





MichaelM  $42 or 42 cents 31 Dec 2018


----------



## cremeegg

Excellent suggestion Firefly.

Cremeegg Bank is willing to put up 1000 eggcoin to the person who's forecast comes closest to the value in USD on St Patrick's Day next as reported at the close on the Gemini exchange.

My own prediction is USD $0.15. (edited to $0.15 by 31 Dec 2018, $4,300 17 March 2017) 

Actually I think that the fall may not come quite so soon, but even $0.15 is a lot. A later date would be more meaningful, but less fun. How about a compromise and use 1 April 2018.


----------



## fpalb

31.12.2017: $20k
17.03.2018: $10k
31.12.2018: $10k


----------



## cremeegg

We seem to be using three dates now can a mod tidy this up.

31.12.2017 $28,700
17.03.2018 $4,300
31.12.2018 $0.15


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I don't make short term predictions.

But 31 December 2018 - i.e. at the end of next year, it will be worth under $100.(The price it was at in August 2013) 

Brendan


----------



## ant dee

We are just making free-roll bets to win 1000 EggCoin right?
Is it 1000 per market, ie someone wins 1000 EGC on New years, someone wins 1000 EGC on Paddys etc?

31.12.2017: $20k
17.03.2018: $15k
31.12.2018: $100k


----------



## Páid

I think that mining has a lot to do with the valuation of bitcoin.

31.12.2017: $20k
17.03.2018: $50k
31.12.2018: $1m


----------



## TheBigShort

17.03.2018 $25k
31.12.2018 $40k


----------



## Gordon Gekko

31.12.2017 - $20,000
17.03.2018 - $27,000
31.12.2018 - $0


----------



## landlord

31.12.2017 - $24,000
17.03.2018 - $15,000
31.12.2018 - $56,000


----------



## jhegarty

14/12/2017 8am : $17000
14/12/2017 10am : $18000
14/12/2017 12am : $15000


----------



## dub_nerd

31/12/2017  $19,000
17/02/2018  $26,000
31/12/2018  $7,800


----------



## MrEarl

31.12.2017 - $18,994
17.03.2018 - $23,500
31.12.2018 - $6,500


----------



## 1dave123

31.12.2017 - $16,000
17.03.2018 - $18,000
31.12.2018 - $15,000


----------



## Fella

31.12.2017 $19,000
17.03.2018 $22,000
31.12.2018 $25,000


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Guys 

This thread is about the valuation. 

It ruins the overall discussion if you discuss every issue in every thread. 

State your valuations in this thread and try to avoid comments. 

Brendan


----------



## BreadKettle

31.12.2017 - $20,000
17.03.2018 - $12,000
31.12.2018 - $50,000

Generally predicting a reasonably harsh correction followed by a bear market and then a run to $100k.


----------



## cremeegg

It now looks like the Bitcoin price at the close this evening will be in the USD $13k area, making me the furthest off of all the forecasts on here. Strange that none of the bulls had a higher price for today.

Here is another prediction. Bitcoin will never break USD $20k


----------



## Firefly

the price as at 31.12.2017 is USD14,049 so I believe yours truly was closest. I think the next 6 weeks will be decided whether this is a bubble or something that may stick around..


----------



## Firefly

With a week to go before March 17th,  as it stands Fpalb is closest with his/her prediction of $10,000. 
The price is currently $8,760 (and seems to be falling). 
If the price falls to $7,149 by Sat-week, I make it that Cremeegg will get the spoils.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Firefly:   $1,500 
Midpoint: $3,000
Cremegg: $4,500 
Midpoint: $7,250
fp: $10,000 

Hi fly

Is it not $7,249? to make him the winner? 

And you are in with a chance, although admittedly a bit of a long shot.

Brendan


----------



## Firefly

Brendan Burgess said:


> Firefly:   $1,500
> Midpoint: $3,000
> Cremegg: $4,500
> Midpoint: $7,250
> fp: $10,000
> 
> Hi fly
> 
> Is it not $7,249? to make him the winner?
> 
> And you are in with a chance, although admittedly a bit of a long shot.
> 
> Brendan



Sorry, yes, typo.

It would be just my luck to be the winner when there's no money involved!


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I presume that the winner will be based on the closing price today. Looks like fp will be the winner.

Brendan


----------



## Negotiator

1-0 to the crash and burn brigade!


----------



## Firefly

Negotiator said:


> 1-0 to the crash and burn brigade!


I make it 1-1. But who cares...we won the Slam against the ole enemy in their back garden!!!!


----------



## Brendan Burgess

It was at $7,841 at midnight, so take a bow fp...

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Anyone else want to enter a forecast for the year-end? 

Entries close 25th March. 



Brendan


----------



## Negotiator

Well done fpalb, nice call. If it was several days ago it would've been almost bang on!

I'll go with a new prediction for end of 2018: $10,628


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I will stick with my original forecast of <$100.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Mr Earl is looking good with a couple of months to go...


----------



## tecate

Brendan Burgess said:


> Mr Earl is looking good with a couple of months to go...


Right on point at $6500 - kudos.  However, in the world of crypto, 70 days is an age!  A lot can happen between now and then which could lead to a price considerably to the North or South of where we're at right now.


----------



## MrEarl

Ha, 

Afraid one day is an age in the world of cryptos so I won't be counting any chickens for quite some time to come yet ....

Truth be told, I've been so busy with other things in recent months that I've pretty much withdrawn completely from cryptos, having cashed in the majority of funds a number of months ago and now only holding minor sums in a few currencies.


----------



## dub_nerd

Firefly said:


> BTC dropping like a stone...might be right at USD 750 at year end yet!!



Wow, $4500. 

I was way off on the Paddy's Day prediction but I believe anywhere in the range $3700-$7100 makes me the end-of-year oracle.


----------



## cremeegg

I see my prediction of €4,300 for March not as wrong just as premature.


----------



## dub_nerd

dub_nerd said:


> Wow, $4500.
> 
> I was way off on the Paddy's Day prediction but I believe anywhere in the range $3700-$7100 makes me the end-of-year oracle.


€3,971 today. The prize is slipping through my grasp!


----------



## Firefly

3745 on 31.12. Mr Earl you just about beat me. 
Happy New year! !


----------



## Brendan Burgess

3691 at midnight.

Well done Mr Earl


----------



## Gordon Gekko

Nice work Mr Earl


----------



## cremeegg

Well done Mr Earl, honourable mention due to Firefly also.


----------



## MrEarl

Many thanks folks, 

If only I'd put some money on my predictions


----------



## Negotiator

Sorry to bring up an old thread folks but I enjoyed reading back over some of the chat here and price predictions etc.

Even after the price dumping circa 30% in recent months, it still sits above pretty much all of the most optimistic prices in this list of predictions for the end of 2018. Ok that's 3 years ago now but I think the argument can be settled that it's not going to zero anytime soon.

Interesting too to see the price of gold barely moving in that timeframe despite inflation running away with itself recently which would typically see this asset going up significantly.

Times are a changin' and Web 3.0 is only going to see more wealth being transferred from the lazy incumbents to the new GenZ generation if they don't get on board with what's currently happening in the new emerging world of rapid innovation!

Only a tiny example of how GenZ are striking back but the Meme Stock brigade took a few scalps at the biggest and 'smartest' hedge funds throughout 2021. We're gonna see more of this over the coming years but in different ways. Incumbent banks and the likes of Visa/Mastercard payment platforms are going to get railroaded over the next decade by all the Fintech and Crypto innovations coming down the track.

GenZ and those who are open minded enough to get on board with the revolution/evolution are going to make Billions (if not Trillions) out of NFTs, Blockchain/Crypto and the new Metaverse type world that's being created right now.

One thing's for certain...there's gonna be a lot of winners and losers over the coming decade...I just hope I can keep up and stay on the right side of this...any tips on how to do so?...I'm all ears! 

See you in another 3 years! ☺


----------

